# Can you use a DiercTv TiVo as a normal TiVo?



## AndrewRosenstein (Oct 10, 2003)

This may sound stupid, but is there a way to bypass the satellite reciever end of the TiVo and just run a regular TV signal into it and record that?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

nope... directivos have neither tuners nor encoders


----------



## AndrewRosenstein (Oct 10, 2003)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You could sell it on Ebay (for probably more than you'd expect these days) or hack it for use as a media server on your home network. You wouldn't be able to make new "live" recordings of course, but you can copy video from your pc to the tivo without a directv subscription if you use the right tools.


----------



## AndrewRosenstein (Oct 10, 2003)

can you point me to a link that would show me how to turn it into a server?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

AndrewRosenstein said:


> can you point me to a link that would show me how to turn it into a server?


Just search here for "zipper".


----------

